# Unable to connect to preferred wireless network‏‏



## ITidoit (Aug 3, 2008)

HELP!?!?!?

I just bought my laptop in Jan this year. However, up till today, I've been reinstalling my OS more than twice. The same old problem kept occurred even though I never download anything illegal. 

Laptop model: Prestigio W341
OS: Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron M CPU
Wireless Driver: Atheror AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
Wireless Client: Window Uility
Wireless Router: Linksys

Before the problem occurred, I used my laptop in my room which is about 10 metres away from the modem. After the problem occurred, the wireless driver cannot seems to detect the modem unless the laptop is less than 5 metres away from the modem. For instance, if I'm using my laptop as per normal in my room, error message will be "unable to connect to preferred wireless network", but when I just purely move my laptop (without doing anything) around somewhere near to the modem, it will have the wireless connection straight away.

The modem has not been shifted or anything. Everything is the same like I first buy the laptop, however, this problem started to haunt me after few weeks later. There's no way out for me unless I kept reinstall everything. But, this time, even I reinstall my OS, the problem is still there.

Is there any proper solution for this?Or is the hardware problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

